# Best for stove top to oven use



## sugrmag (Mar 8, 2004)

I plan on investing  in a fry pan and a saute pan that can move from stove top to oven without distroying it....aside from copper which would be lovely but isn't a fiscal option....what would be best?  all clad?  Calphalon?

thank you!!!

i'm excited about finding this site!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2004)

all-clad in my opinion is the best. analon, cephalon, etc. are ok as long as you buy the ones with the metal handles. the rubber/plastic handles are only good up to about 400-425 degrees or so.

kitchen aid makes a decent stainless steel alternative to all-clad that's a little cheaper as well.


----------



## sugrmag (Mar 10, 2004)

thank you so much....i was leaning towards all clad but really wanted some other opinions.....thank you!!!!


----------



## 62Gidget (Apr 14, 2004)

Cast Iron works great, so does one of the enamel coated pans like LeCruset pots & pans.


----------



## plasma (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: best for stove top to oven use*



			
				sugrmag said:
			
		

> I plan on investing in a fry pan and a saute pan that can move from stove top to oven without distroying it....aside from copper which would be lovely but isn't a fiscal option....what would be best? all clad? Calphalon?
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> i'm excited about finding this site!


Try This Site, [link removed]


----------



## plasma (Jul 19, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> all-clad in my opinion is the best. analon, cephalon, etc. are ok as long as you buy the ones with the metal handles. the rubber/plastic handles are only good up to about 400-425 degrees or so.
> 
> kitchen aid makes a decent stainless steel alternative to all-clad that's a little cheaper as well.


If you are looking for state of the art technology cookware, then you should take a look at this site [link removed]


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2004)

I love my All Clad and would definitely recommend it. Cast iron is also awesome and I would get one of those too since they are so inexpensive.


----------

